# Best riding boots for skinny legs



## PoppyAnderson (14 February 2009)

I bought some very expensive long leather boots about 6 months ago and I've tried really hard to get along with them but it's just not happening. They've dropped a bit, so are no longer digging into me but the ankles have never really softened and they are agony now. So.....I'm cutting my losses and splashing out on new 'uns and would appreciate your recommendations. As title says, I've got pretty skinny calves, so they need to be snug fitting. What are we all loving at the minute?


----------



## connie1288 (14 February 2009)

I have sergio grasso's with padded bits round the ankles! I know friends with vv skinny legs have made to measure de niros!!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (14 February 2009)

Oooo, looky looky at these! Mega moola methinks! Smexy tho'!

http://www.ariat.com/monaco/


----------



## PoppyAnderson (14 February 2009)

Just looking at de niros. Very gorgeous and very expensivo to go with it!


----------



## golddustsara (14 February 2009)

I have silly skinny chicken legs and the Ariat Bromonts fit me nicely.


----------



## Flight (14 February 2009)

I have the same problem as you, most normal riding boots look like wellies on me.  I have a pair of Soubirac boots and they are lovely.  Really comfy and although they weren't cheap they weren't as expensive as some i tried on which weren't as nice.


----------



## jenh166 (14 February 2009)

I have slim legs (but prob not as skinny as you're talking) and brogini boots fit me nicely.


----------



## blossom01 (14 February 2009)

I have the same problem. most long boots look like wellies.
I have just bought today some childrens boots, they fit a treat. just need to break 'em in now!

cheaper too!!


----------



## cellie (14 February 2009)

mountain horse childrens boots are the only ones that fit 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 my skinny little legs


----------



## Amy_08 (14 February 2009)

I second the ariat bromonts. I've got stick thin legs and they really are the most perfect fit.


----------



## mygeorge (14 February 2009)

I have skinny legs and its taken me about 30 years to find a nice pairr that fit without costing a fortune. Shires Norfolk boots; they come in several widths and I didn't even need the extra small. Soft and comfy they're brill.


----------



## spookypony (14 February 2009)

I have skinny legs, and I have Ariat Challenge boots. Like most Ariats, they come in a slim-fitting calf.


----------



## natalia (14 February 2009)

I've got broginis, they seem to fit my little legs well, but did take quite a while to really break in!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (15 February 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Will go Google the boots you've mentionned and have a look see.


----------



## Abbeygale (15 February 2009)

Another vote for Broginis.  I have had my broginis for about 10 years now and they are bloody fabby.  I still remember the day when I tried them on in the shop - and I was sooo shocked that they fitted me!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





They are a very similar cut to the Sarm Hippique boots - but about half the price.


----------

